# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  ΠΟΛΥΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ CANON PIXMA MX395 και Epson Stylus Photo R285 για χαρτιά και CD DVD

## pas2007

Canon mx395
Print, Scan, Copy, Fax και 30 σελίδων ADF
Ανάλυση εκτύπωσης: 4800 x 1200 dpi

και Epson stylus photo r285 cd dvd printing
Υποστηριζόμενα χρώματα 6 μελάνια - κυανό, ματζέντα, κίτρινο, μαύρο, ανοικτό κυανό, ανοικτό ματζέντα
Ανάλυση (Α&Μ) 5760 dpi x 1440 dpi Ανάλυση (Έγχρωμη) 5760 dpi x 1440 dpi
Εκτύπωση σε CD/DVD

60 ευρώ και τα 2 σε άριστη κατάσταση.

----------

